# Trolling the Pass



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I went trolling in the pass this afternoon with a silly bright pink Mann's Stretch 25 lure about 5 MPH. Quickly hooked up with two separate 34" Reds.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice !! are you talking bout perdido pass?? thks:thumbup:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*where I caught em*

here is where they were


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Very Nice. The reds will be spawning in the bays the whole month of Nov. Ill be down there in two weeks. Cant Wait!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

The next 3 weeks I'm gonna grow fins


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have caught more species of fish on a hot pink stretch 30 than any other lure. Wahoo to Redfish to grouper to snapper to kings to barracuda, rainbow runners, even a flounder, and a few I cannot remember.

NICE reds!!!

Next time you catch two in the same spot, drop the anchor and start chumming, then break out the light tackle and have fun. 

But you will need to work hard to revive a bull red if you bring one to the boat on light tackle. Keep at it though, he'll come around.

Jim


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

do you keep your boat at holiday harbor?


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Hey do you have the GPS numbers for those fish haha! Love the map detail! :thumbup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Dumb question here, I'm sure. When you say "trolling," you do mean with your gas engine, not to be confused with an electric trolling motor? Sorry, I'm a novice.

How far behind the boat do you put the lures?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

nathar said:


> Dumb question here, I'm sure. When you say "trolling," you do mean with your gas engine, not to be confused with an electric trolling motor? Sorry, I'm a novice.
> 
> How far behind the boat do you put the lures?



I troll Stretch 30's around the pass and in the sound with my gas motor and at idle or just above. You can troll them in shallow water too they will just bounce off the bottom. They will however hook up to structure if you troll them over rocks or such in shallow water.

Jim


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*trolling*



nathar said:


> Dumb question here, I'm sure. When you say "trolling," you do mean with your gas engine, not to be confused with an electric trolling motor? Sorry, I'm a novice.
> 
> How far behind the boat do you put the lures?



Yes, I troll with my main motor, and not too far maybe 30' behind the boat (they are diving lures) I caught this one this afternoon on a green version when my pink one swam away with another red fish. He was a real fatty, over 22 lbs.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Eating well I see


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes nathar trolling with your gas engine between 4 and 7 MPH and when i troll for kings i set my baits out at 50, 70, and 90 feet. 3 differant lengths at 3 differant depths. Usally 15, 20, and 30 feet deep.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah it would be interesting to say the least to head through the pass with a trolling motor on most days. Always had decent luck along pickens with a 30 as well.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

looks like i need to invest in some pink lures!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

John--------
Glad to see you caught fish on Pink-----its also good on Fresh Water Bass when i can make myself use it---------BT66


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

BT66 - I will try trolling it in the river and see! Where do you launch to fish Magnolia River?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Heck, I'm going to try that! My boat is only 17', so I'll have to go on calm days. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

John-------
At Noltie Creek off Hy 26--good launch----------BT66


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Very nice!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

studs! its about to heat up big time!


----------

